# wie komm ich an die daten?



## aFrI (26. August 2003)

hab von nem game eine replay datei (starcraft)
moechte nun gerne an die in der datei gespeicherten werte kommen, wie zb die player etc...

mein problem nun:

die datei scheint ne verschluesselung zu haben :>



> è+M~j´D¢DÖD§U¦"4ÀŠÐÀ®6xI¡Ê^„€(¶¯*€¤È@’¡Šg„¨´Fh ¡Ám„¼Gh`¡4?BoÕ’¤?»|7?"??Qzî4ßÆOÆd·þn’ ÀÉ?–²ÿhhðê?




so in etwa 
super sache, wenn man nich weiss wie man da rankommt...

da man jedes replay von jeder beliebigen installierten software (dem game) oeffnenkann, und es schauen kann, nehm ich an die verschluesselung is syncron, bzw nur nen rotate

hat einer nen gescheiten tipp, wie ich an die daten komme ?

P.S.: http://www.bwchart.com die jungs habens geschafft, nur wollen die den code der libs nich rausruecken


----------



## aFrI (29. August 2003)

kann mir keiner helfen? :>


----------



## JoelH (29. August 2003)

*hmm,*

ich weiss nichtmal wie Starcraft aussieht.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (3. September 2003)

Hallo,.

ähmmm... auf http://mapage.noos.fr/bwchart/fr/bwlib.htm steht doch "Download source"

bye


----------



## aFrI (3. September 2003)

waaaaaaaaaaah,... aber die libs gibts da auch noch nich so lange.. asdf


danke... ich haette glaub ich nich nochmal auf die page geguckt

kann dann wohl geschlossen werden


----------

